

Tell HN: Every YC Interview Experience Ever Discussed On HN - citizenkeys

A couple hours and 99 pages later of Google search results for "interview site:news.ycombinator.com", I have a database of all 25 blog entries of YC interviews ever discussed on Hacker News.  Here they are:
http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php<p>I have nothing to gain by sharing this.  I'm not trying to sell anything.  Hopefully, these blog entries will help interviewees perform better.  As YC interviews for YC S11 are still ongoing, I look forward to reading more of these experiences.
======
giu
Thanks for gathering all the links in one place.

I think this is stuff for the front page, since I can imagine that this list
may be interesting for a lot of people, and the front page is way more
frequented than /ask. Maybe you want to post a separate link for the front
page, i.e. a direct link to <http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php>?

------
brackin
Thanks for posting, i've been building up a bookmark folder of these and this
will be even better. I think there should be some kind of sorting of articles
in a library format. So those interested in YC or what ever subject can find a
curated archive.

------
il
Clickable:

<http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php>

